# Behold the Daemon Horde--WIP



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I figured since I got several pics and a photographer that is willing to take them for me I would start my WIP report on my Daemons. It is my goal to assemble and paint my entire Daemon army in the next six months. So far I have two minis completly painted. I know that sucks but I have been concentrating on assembling and converting my Daemons. So far I have a lot assembled and i am the type of person that if my minis are together and staring at me it will motivate me to paint them and bring them to life. 

Painted

Skulltaker on chariot
Daemon Prince of Khorne

Assembled

The Masque, 27 Plaugebearers, 10 bloodletters, 1 Soulgrinder, 3 Screamers, Karanak, Epidemius, 1 fiend of Slaanesh, 1 SM Daemon Prince, 1 Bloodthirster, and 15 Nurgling bases.

Converted

Belakor and Fateweaver

Here is the pics that I have. Enjoy.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome stuff dude! 

Looking great so far, can't wait to see more! Really liking the Be'lakor, is his cloak the Nightbringers body ya?

Kepe up the good work!


----------



## Bad4$$ (Jun 9, 2009)

dude man there starting to look GREAT man keep workin on that first one i realy want to c it when its done lol


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah the cloak is the nightbringer's. I go into work in the afternoon tomarrow so I am at leat geeting these primed.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Where is the rubble from the Tzeentchi daemon?


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> Where is the rubble from the Tzeentchi daemon?


High elf on Dragon base I think. I got it off of ebay.:victory:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

There is some minis I forgot I have 3 Chaos Spawn I started the 13 flamers and I finished 1 of my Blood crushers.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I love fatewear but not sure about belakor the pose really looks wrong. His legs dont look right for a creature which seems to be flying.
Other than that they are great.
The paintjob on skulltraker is great


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The belkor pose does seem off, I think he needs to be more upright to look like he is hovering or floating in the air. THe skull taker looks great but I think the gold could use a wash just to give it a weathered look and add some contrast too it. Fatewaver looks great.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice stuff man, Kairos is awesome... though he's pretty old and fragile so I don't think he'd be jumpin around... the model is ace though man. Your daemon prince is ace too, well done. I have to give you rep for this!!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Finished putting together the flamers (Damn 13 of the little buggers) Got the other Bloodcrusher together (boy that was a pain in the ass) Got to get a Herald on Jugernaut want to make him a Bloodreaper. Also having trouble finding Seekers so I am getting 3 Chaos Lord of Slaaneshes to convert them into seekers. Got my hands on some old sexy Daemonettes. Next major conversion project is 4 soulgrinders representing each of the Chaos gods. Next up Soulgrinder with Khorne makeover. As soon as I get them all together I shall post more pics.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

dude, the closest thing to seekers now is to convert the DE cold ones. I'm still working on mine, but you cut the lower jaw off and make it look more serpentine by removing the front arms and giant claw on the back foot. I'll try to get some pics but work calls this weekend!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't really like the cold one conversions. And the steed that the Slaanesh Lord is the closest. I like the way it looks and it is still available. I wish GW would quit changing things up.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Got the Keeper of Secrets done. And i have found that my flamers multiplied I found 2 more than I thought. I have 10 more bloodletters done. More pics to come.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Got the Keeper of Secrets done. And i have found that my flamers multiplied I found 2 more than I thought. I have 10 more bloodletters done. More pics to come.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Update to my progress. I have finished my DP of Tzeentch and Khorne Soulgrinder conversions. I have finished assembling 20 Horrors including costumizing 2 to bear icons. I have converted one of the VC corpse driver into a Changeling. I am almost finished with my Slaanesh Soulgrinder still waiting on my bits, almost finished with my Blue Scribes all that is left with that conversion is to GS swirling magic below the disk with faces coming out of the swirls. I am almost finished with my Herald of zeentch on chariot all that is left is to GS the flames that are attached to the sceamers and chariot. Finished Epidemius. Next project for conversion is Kugath Plaguefather. Still trying to figure that out. Below are the pics I have. The pics are a bit behind in what I have done. The DP is almost finished being painted (will post pics as soon as it is done.). Mostly done in blues and purples. and the Soulgrinder has been base coated in black preparing it for the reds. This was my first attempt at sculpting GS so please gentle with the C&C. Well guys enjoy.

My DP of Tzeentch







































































Now you may not be able to see from the pics but there is a flame motif on the shoulders and bracers. There is also GS flames on the wing joints, elbows, knees and left hand.

My Soulgrinder



























My Changeling


















I will posting more when real life does not force it's way into my life.


----------



## CrimsonCoast (Sep 30, 2009)

i like the changeling, usually people just blanket some green stuff over a pink horror. is that skaven?


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

CrimsonCoast said:


> i like the changeling, usually people just blanket some green stuff over a pink horror. is that skaven?


Nope that is from the Vampire Counts line. That is the Corpse cart driver.:victory:


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

That Tzeentch Prince is very, very good looking, really gd effect. Wat way are you planning to paint it? +rep anyhow


----------

